# Era Rda Mini Dripper Atomizer



## Wca (25/3/14)

Hi, does anyone now where I can get 2 ERA RDA mini dripper atomizers in Cape Town?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

An administrator can move this thread here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> An administrator can move this thread here.


Done, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (25/3/14)

Thanks. was not really sure where to post it.


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Wca said:


> Thanks. was not really sure where to post it.


Not a problem at all. I have only ever seen Vapeking that stocks the ERA. Not a very popular RBA for its very, very tight space for coiling.


----------



## CraftyZA (25/3/14)

Funny, I've just looked at them for tasting. Idea is to get like 10 of them.
If you are in a hurry, look local.
However, Totally wicked sells rebranded version of the same thing for just over R20!!!!

http://www.totallywicked-eliquid.co.../mini-direct-drip-atomizer-dda-3-product.html

I suspect they are gonna move very fast.
I hope not though. Severance pay happens only in a week, and I can only order then


----------

